# The Utter Waste of Suppositories and Enemas.



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

These lovely methods have been recommended to me on several occasions and have proven to be a disgusting waste of time and money. I even attempted the colon irrigation route which was not successful. I may give that another chance but hold little hope. Has anyone had any success with this "attempts from below"? Seems that the real problem is generally too high up for these techniques to help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If emptying the rectum and/or sigmoid colon makes you feel better they will help, but any part of the colon may be tender, and it isn't always stuck constipated stools. People with diarrhea several times a day can have discomforts from all parts of the colon as well.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

My gastroenterologist recommended "attacking it from both ends" by which he meant laxatives by mouth and either suppositories or micro enemas at the bottom. For me I found that using micro-enemas everyday and laxatives orally didn't really have that much effect on the frequency of my bowels, the problem was higher up if you see what I mean, but it's worth a try! I would not recommend colonic irrigation as if it is carried out by an unexperienced practitioner it could perforate your bowel. It is generally not recommended for people with IBS as it can make the discomfort and pain worse. The enemas I was recommended to use were called Micralax and were very small - they only contained about 5 mL of solution and I found them much gentler than other types of enema, e.g: Fleet enemas which cause intense pain in me. If when using enemas you are finding that you are not having much relief it may be that the problem is further up. This could be indicative of slow transit constipation but the only way of diagnosing that is by a SItz Marker Test. If you have been to see many GIs but none of them have mentioned this to you I would recommend seeing another one as it is the only way of determining how bad someone's motility is. It's not an expensive test as far as I know (although I had it done on the NHS) as it only involves ingesting some markers and going for an X ray 5 days later and is non-invasive (i.e.: no scopes going down your throat or anywhere else for that matter!)


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for reply. Yes, the problem is definitely higher up. When an MD/Gi puts on their glove and does the lovely "finger routine", they always say that there is no blockage. The problem is most definitely further up. During my final visit to my GI, I asked about the Stitz Marker Test. He told me that it would not be of any benefit. I do not recall his reasoning. I think it was based on what he observed during my colonoscopy which apparently showed that I am great shape. He has also repeatedly said that I have "excellent bowel sounds". I will research this Stitz Marker Test again. It seems that I am just going in circles. I agree with you regarding colonic irrigation. I tried that and thought my colon was going to explode. Seems too risky to attempt that again. The treatments for STC are basically the same as any other constipation. I am horrified to think that surgery may be my only option but I am not getting any younger or better.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have had success with suppositories and enemas, but I think you have to be realistic in your expectations. Suppostiories and the pre-packaged disposable enemas (like Fleet) only attack the tip of the iceberg. That is, they work to clear the rectum and sigmoid colon. In my experience, they don't help remove blockages higher up in the colon. I am a lot like you in that I can be constipated for days, but a DRE often reveals no significant stool within reack of the doctor's finger. In that case, if I want to go the rectal route, I use a large volume enema administered with an enema bag. Use one to two liters of warm water. You can also add soap to the water if you want extra stimulation. Try to take all of it even if you are uncomfortable. The more you take, the deeper into the colon the water will go. This usually works for me to pretty much clean out the colon. Don't use it too often as it will start losing its effectiveness.On another note, I cannot belive that your doctor is not ordering a Sitzmark test. That is the gold standard for diagnosing colonic intertia. If I were you, I would get myself to the nearest university teaching hospital and find a specialist in intestinal motility. I am guessing that they would order the test as a first order of business. If colonic inertia is confirmed, then you can think about other options like removal of your colon. I consulted with such a specialist about 15 years ago, and afterwards consulted with two colon surgeons about a subtotal colectomy. I haven't pulled the trigger on the surgery yet because I am still managing with more conventional treatments.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for reply. I will first have to call my current GI back and ask him why he felt the Colon Inertia test was not necessary. I have now had three doctors tell me that my problems are primarily psychological....my brain not properly communicating with my gut. I am truly going insane. I am the type of person who can solve a problem that confronts me. This is paethetic. It truly is. I believe the term used with Brain/Gut Dysfunction. Fancy name but it doesn't help the pain.


----------



## mztopper (Jun 3, 2012)

To all of you, thanks for making me see that I am indeed missing something with the current GI dr. I have. I have asked over and over for tests to be done to see why I cannot move the stool out that is obviously there. I have said maybe I have slow transit and we should do something about it. The answer is why bother. Just take miralax and it will soften the stools and constipation will not be an issue. but it is still an issue. I am not going very much, am still bloated and only feel good when I go. If I eat something or an hour later the pressure starts again showing me the bowel is not emptying. And I swear if he says the bowel does not have poop in it when he checks with this finger I will scream. I have had x-rays showing tons of poop in there and he glosses over that. So I guess I will have to find another dr. I have been to about four new ones lately and have not been the least impressed so will have to continue on. I t hink my bowel is just not working right, we need to see why and I want the pain and pressure in the rectum area to go away. Enemas and stuff do not really work for me well so I have skipped them recently.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

mztopper said:


> To all of you, thanks for making me see that I am indeed missing something with the current GI dr. I have. I have asked over and over for tests to be done to see why I cannot move the stool out that is obviously there. I have said maybe I have slow transit and we should do something about it. The answer is why bother. Just take miralax and it will soften the stools and constipation will not be an issue. but it is still an issue. I am not going very much, am still bloated and only feel good when I go. If I eat something or an hour later the pressure starts again showing me the bowel is not emptying. And I swear if he says the bowel does not have poop in it when he checks with this finger I will scream. I have had x-rays showing tons of poop in there and he glosses over that. So I guess I will have to find another dr. I have been to about four new ones lately and have not been the least impressed so will have to continue on. I t hink my bowel is just not working right, we need to see why and I want the pain and pressure in the rectum area to go away. Enemas and stuff do not really work for me well so I have skipped them recently.


Yes, sounds like you need a new doctor. Have you been diagnosed with anything? IBS-C?


----------

